# where can I get lug nuts for the 2004 dealer option mc2ning wheels



## scott996 (May 8, 2010)

I bought a set of mc2 dealer option chrome wheels for my "04. Are there special lug nuts for them? Stock ones don't fit the holes are really small and deep.


----------

